# John Deere 100 The Oil Demon



## JD100 (Feb 23, 2013)

Well went and got on the old 100 for the local antique show that I am part of. Hopped on the old girl went to start her and nothing but genuine oil spews out of her exhaust. Well all I can say is i think the motor needs some TLC. Will post pics of the rebuild. After the Deere is done my Farmall H is next and I can hardly wait for that!


----------



## dyt4000 (Jun 8, 2004)

Be interesting to see what you find when you open it up!


----------



## JD100 (Feb 23, 2013)

Yup it will. Already have a machine shop in mind in case its worst case senario.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Get us some pictures if you can.


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

Still have the original B&S 8hp in it? The motor is obsolete now, so you may have to repower.


----------



## JD100 (Feb 23, 2013)

Yup Orginal 8hp and no repower alot of theses "people" who have these riding mowers do the dumbest things to them like throw in a bigger motor for the dumbest reasons. A repower is not in the wroks for this thing the only thing that will go back into the mower is the original or another motor from a parts 100. I will definently get pics currently ordering parts as I type this message. So far all my engine seals and/or gaskets are ordered. Rings will be in tommorow. Just looking for a local machine shop to do some block plaining if neccessary. Carb Is not looking good so and complete kit will be ordered soon. Will post pics in a week or two when I start the rebuild!


----------



## JD100 (Feb 23, 2013)

Got the old 8 hp engine rebuilt and put back together finally. got all the tin work back on and I found out why it stopped running. Turn out the coil gave up the goat and Im getting no spark and I tested it and nothing coming from it so hopefully I nipped it in the but after all this time. by the way coils aren't cheap! When I opened the engine up there was no oil pan gasket to speak of except for some silicon. I found that the ring were worn out and the valves needed some attention as well. So I got her cleaned up new gaskets, seals, piston, rings, rod and carb rebuild. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

Nice job JD!! 
I have to get back to my old ' 75 100 that's been sitting in my garage for about 3 years waiting for me to work on her. Got one broken motor mount, and last time I ran it, smoked quite a bit. I have a new (used) motor mount, just never the time to do it.
Glad you did the rebuild on it; no oil pan gasket!!! Classic cheapo fix someone did way back when...


----------



## JD100 (Feb 23, 2013)

Ya I would agree with you on the cheapo fix. I got a new coil for my 100 and got it hooked up and found out I have a wire crossed somewhere. doesn't help that the point aren't with the machine anymore and the wiring is a disaster so maybe a rewiring project at hand.


----------

